# New 2009 Addict R3 on order



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

Just ordered Addict R3. It was a toss up between the addict and a Super Six but after a couple of hour test on my regular ride the Addict just seemed to feel and fit me better. The R3 comes with an Ultegra Group and I am switching it out for Rival. It should be at my LBS in a week. I can't wait.


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

Here are some pics of how the bike sits now. It has been upgraded a lot since I got it. rides like a dream and surprisingly is one of the most comfortable bikes I have owned. It now weighs in at 14.1lbs with pedals cages and computer.


----------



## Terex (Jan 3, 2005)

I love mine. It was crash replacement for my '06 CR1 SL. DA7800 and Ksryium SL's & Arionne (white with black center stripe).

What rims are those? Love the Tunes.


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

They are spider rims. The full breakdown is below.

Scott Addict R3 Frame
Tune Mig and Mag hubs, Sapim CXray spokes, Spider Rims
FSA SLK light compact crankset
FSA Carbon compact bars 
FSA Carbon Stem
Fizik Antares Carbon braid Saddle
Thomson Elite Seatpost (being replaced by KCNC pro lite)
Fizik Bar Tape
Keo Carbon\Ti Pedals
Zero Gravity Ti Brakes
SRAM Red Brifters, Rear D and Cassete
SRAM Force Front D
Continental 4000 tires
KMC Chain
Cateye double wireless
Carbon cages
KCNC Skewers


----------



## tinman143 (Aug 14, 2009)

nice bike. what's the weight?


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

It is 14.1lbs with pedals, computer and water bottle cages.


----------



## ArnoJanssen (Oct 14, 2009)

Quite light! How do those 0G brakes perform to your previous ones (Rival?)?


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

ArnoJanssen said:


> Quite light! How do those 0G brakes perform to your previous ones (Rival?)?


The OG brakes are very nice. A lot of people think that they are a little weak but I like em so far. The Rival brakes are very strong. I think that the OG's give a little better modulation. I can see how a big rider could want more stopping power than the OG's offer.


----------



## ArnoJanssen (Oct 14, 2009)

Clear answer and it is in line with what I heard on some forums. To some subjects like braking power the rider's weight is making a biased opinion, so the weight parameter should be considered ;-)
I wonder where the little weight difference between your bike and mine (see my thread, yours seems a couple of 100 grams lighter) is coming from. My first thought would be the brakes, and some minor differences here and there. But I don't know Spider rims so perhaps a little there?
I think your KCNC seatpost will be black, as it would suit your bike's colours?


----------



## MCAddictR3 (Feb 24, 2010)

*2010 Addict R3*

Thought you would be interested in seeing a Custom 2010 Addict R3 

If you care to see the rest of the pics click this link:
http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?p=2673938#post2673938


----------



## nce (Aug 7, 2009)

Very nice R3.

I finally cut down the fork and put on the KCNC seat post. The Bike now weighs 13.88lb. ready to ride. I also put together a 2010 CAAD 9 with Rival for a bad weather\crit bike. I'll have to post some better pics soon.


----------



## cski (Mar 11, 2010)

*curious about the cranks*

I noticed that you opted for the FSA SLK cranks. Was there a compelling reason why you chose them over the Rivals, or any others for that matter ? I am puzzling over whether to buy an R4 with full Rival group or a few other carbon bikes, several of which have the SLKs. Thanks.


nce said:


> They are spider rims. The full breakdown is below.
> 
> Scott Addict R3 Frame
> Tune Mig and Mag hubs, Sapim CXray spokes, Spider Rims
> ...


----------



## MCAddictR3 (Feb 24, 2010)

*Shaving the weight*



nce said:


> Very nice R3.
> 
> I finally cut down the fork and put on the KCNC seat post. The Bike now weighs 13.88lb. ready to ride. I also put together a 2010 CAAD 9 with Rival for a bad weather\crit bike. I'll have to post some better pics soon.



Thanks for the compliment. Sounds like you are doing a good job trimming weight. I look forward to the new pictures. Unfortunately, I have to stay in the low 14+pound range to make the bike legal for racing which is why i choose the configuration I did. I could drop my bike to 13 pounds by using the Carbone Ultimates but whats the point of spending 3k on rims if I cant use them in competition.


----------

